# Tuna Tubes



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Has anyone on here ever made your own tuna tubes? I've been looking into it and it doesn't look that hard, just wondering if anyone had given it a shot. If not, can anyone reccomend a good company to buy them from if I go that route?

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bellafishing (2/12/2008)*Has anyone on here ever made your own tuna tubes? I've been looking into it and it doesn't look that hard, just wondering if anyone had given it a shot. If not, can anyone reccomend a good company to buy them from if I go that route? Thanks, Bob


Bob, there was a post about Tuna Tubes on here. I'm not quite sure if on here or old Forum....I'll check.


----------



## 3boys (Oct 2, 2007)

Call Outcast and talk to Anthony or Jud. They can help you out.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

i dont see too many people using them around orange beach, but i have used them and use them religiously down in the bahamas, and i love em'. search the old forum...i think drew (got salt) did a "do it yourself" tuna tubes thing. relatively simple project....just make sure to paint the inside of your tubes dark to keep the baits calm.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

here's the link 

http://www.floridasportsman.com/gear/G_9702_Bait/


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet! I guess I must have missed the "do it yourself" article in the old forum. I'm not sure how though...I frickin love those!! I'm all about getting the satisfaction of knowing I built it myself. I was considering trying some out for bonito and blackfin. I'm sure a 5lb bobo would look delicious to a stud AJ right about now!!!


----------



## Just One Fish (Sep 28, 2007)

I have 2 for my boat that I made of 4 inch Pvc and some irigation hose. works well. hardest part was mounting as I wanted to remove them when I dont use them.


----------

